

Google Search Change Tomorrow Could Cause 'Mobilegeddon' - RobAley
http://news.sky.com/story/1468513/google-search-change-could-cause-mobilegeddon

======
vipulg
Does this applies to PPC ads too? what if my website is not mobile friendly
and google doesn't show me in organic results. Will they be following same for
PPC too?

